# FreeBSD 8.2 IPv6 SLAAC Host+RTADVD Gateway on one system



## Ikinoki (Sep 2, 2012)

Here's the problem,
rtsol(8) won't work with rtadvd(8) (or radvd) because of sysctl(8). What are the options to make it work?
Our upstream gives us redundant routers through IPv6 router solitation.
Then there's a p2p link for our /56 network.
rtsol(8) won't update sometimes, rtadvd(8) will die sometimes.
The IPv6 network is unstable because of this.

Currently I've had a large scale problem because for some reason the default route for v6 had been deleted on this router...
Is there a way to make this stable?


----------



## SirDice (Sep 2, 2012)

Support for 8.2 ended last month, I suggest you update to 8.3.

http://www.freebsd.org/security/#unsup


----------



## Ikinoki (Sep 2, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Support for 8.2 ended last month, I suggest you update to 8.3.
> 
> http://www.freebsd.org/security/#unsup



Is there any critical differences in case of the topic? Because it's a heavy loaded router machine.
We have FreeBSD 8.2-STABLE #4


----------



## Ikinoki (Nov 16, 2012)

So we have updated to 8.3
The problem is still there...
Until I ping6 the gateway ipv6 there is no ipv6 access on clients...


----------



## SirDice (Nov 16, 2012)

I don't have any issues with either rtadvd(8) or rtsol(8). I have a lot of crap networked but I wouldn't want to call my home network "large scale" :e

To allow rtsol(8) you do need to add something like this (this might be the sysctl you're running into):

```
ifconfig_re0_ipv6="inet6 accept_rtadv"
```

I'm also not sure if rtadvd(8) works correctly with anything other than a /64. I have a /48 and had to split it up.


----------

